# Owning a Boarding Stable & Becoming a certified Trainer:)



## heart2horse (Feb 26, 2011)

When I get older I want to own my own boarding stable and become a certified usja trainer. I don't plan on doing lessons (maybe?) but I will offer private training rides for the boarders and their horse.

What are some things that would make you like your boarding barn better?
What are some ammetities that must be at a stable for you?
Do you prefer partial board or full?
Whats yourt preffered price?
What makes you want to board at a certain place?

Anything else would be helpful


----------



## heart2horse (Feb 26, 2011)

Bumping


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I also want to do this, so subbing. But I will also answer your questions. Here we go:
What would make boarding better for me: not sure, I really love my place
now,and it is the only one I've ever used.

Must haves at a barn: Indoor arena, pasture boarding, affordable boarding, nice
owner, good quality facilities all around.

Partial or full board: I prefer partial, but I think it is good to offer both.

Preferred price: Cheapest in the area lol. Mine now is $200/month

Why I like boarding there: It had everything on my must have list, the people
really nice, it was close enough, there were a lot of
good reviews, basically, I was sure that my horse and 
I would be happy there, and my money would be well
spent.


----------



## heart2horse (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks for the response! I hope everything works out for you in your future


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I have only boarded at two places. One was partial, $225/mo. I supplied feed. They cleaned, turned out and in, and fed. Flymask service included. It was nice that I didn't have to drive out there every day. However, it got me a little lazy because I didn't HAVE to go. Also, one stable hand decided that my request of free choice hay in the stall (half-ish of a bale in a 100gal trough) wasn't what he thought should he done. So he have her 2 flakes and doubled, sometimes tripped her grain. The BO was great and understanding until about the third time I mentioned it. And she said "quit your bitching or move the horse". So we left. Keep in mind the barn advertises special tailored feeding, and this was on her stall card, the line was clearly marked on her grain scoop, and yet it was my fault because I wasn't using a coffee can & counting the lines on it.... Wtf?

The place I moved her to was self care, we supply food and we turn out/in. Bedding supplied.$155. The horse got colic, perforated & was put down about 2 or 3 weeks later. I never paid board.(she wasn't drinking from her auto water.... and now I almost never use them, I'm scared)

When I got Maddy & Haskell, we went to that same place (about a year later) only thing different was we had to supply our own bedding. I liked that place better I think. It is way easier to care for your own horse. Then there is no confusion, or stable hands opinions. I had worked out some feed duty sharing with other boarders when I needed it, and when Haskell needed meds every 12 hrs, the BO helped me, free of charge. It was 3 days in a row, and he takes paste really well. It's small things that make me love that place. especially when I didn't have to pay board after Stick was put down, and she let me use a tack locker for several months to store her belongings until I was ready to deal with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

